# unilateral hemianopsia due to CVA



## tdildine (Apr 8, 2013)

For a patient who has had a CVA and one of the residuals is unilateral hemianopsia what code would we use in addition to 438.7?   368.46 and 368.47 are both bilateral codes.
Thank you


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey 

What about 438.7 & 368.46..???

As per Index of Diseases of ICD 9 CM, Late Effects of Cerebrovascular disease => disturbances of vision => 438.7 

In addition we need to code 368.46.

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------

